# Rigs Trip Mon/Tues



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Looking like things are going to.lay back fown. Anyone else thinking of heading out?


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Headed that way in the morning.


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

We're looking at leaving tomorrow night between 8pm & 3am depending on temp & where we decide to go. Taking the center console to save on fuel. Thinking Ram and working back to Petronius and Cats Paw area. Maybe we'll see yall out there. Yall have a safe trip. Tight lines.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm always thinking about it.... rig trips as well.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

If you are thinking of taking a trip this week, come out to the Pacific Sharav and or Blind Faith. I've seen the largest yellowfin school I've seen in years the past two nights. There was a Destin charter boat out here last night catching yellowfin on topwater. Looked like they had triple hook ups. The current is moving and the bite is as hot as I've seen. The big boys are busting flying fish on the surface all night long.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good info right there.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

The tuna are still here hitting flying fish and squid. The Mahi have shown up too. I'm not talking schoolie sized yellowfin. It is torture watching these fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what area are these ship in?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Need coordinates. I’m a coming this weekend.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Mississippi Canyon 607.
28° 22.0036' N
88° 14.8384' W


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

If you do make it out, you may see cables and wires going into the water on the port side. Don't fish those wires. One set is the current meter and the other would be the ROV. Chevron is sensitive about these machines.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone leaving out of Texas the Jack st. Malo is hot also.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MaxP said:


> Mississippi Canyon 607.
> 28° 22.0036' N
> 88° 14.8384' W


after I posted that, I looked it up on the vessel locator. pretty good haul from the panhandle. Thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

dang.. that on the edge of the limit for us... may have to just hit the ram and such.. hopefully something is there.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like we are right on the edge of the loop current. I'll post again on the conditions tonight. When I say things are on fire out here, I mean I can count 30+ yellowfin jumping out of the water a minute...all night long no matter which side of the ship I look. I've been working in the Gulf for over 8 years and have not seen a bite this ferocious, this long in my career.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Should you not have the range to make the Pacific Sharov or oil platform Blind Faith, I'm sure that you could stop short at the DS Proteus and see similar activity as they are really not that far apart. Tight Lines!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Realtor said:


> after I posted that, I looked it up on the vessel locator. pretty good haul from the panhandle. Thanks


i did too, jim and chevron says 160 from new owlens which is proly the same from pcola. yep, it's a haul but worth it if you can make it.

jack


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

how far out?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like about 135 miles from DI


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

They still here...
From 60ft up.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow max p. Hopefully someone will come get em this weekend


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

change of plans..... will be there saturday night! thats if we got to go that far.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

We will be out there Saturday night also. Good luck to everyone heading out.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

we will be heading out tomorrow heading to area of blind faith then Monday find the shrimp boats will report when we get back


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

The boats from Orange Beach have been pulling in tuna all day. Lady D lost a big one. Fought it for a couple hours before it got away.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow!!! I only wish I had that kinda range. Must be amazing to watch


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I hope some of you guys made it out here this weekend. The Intimidator from OB is absolutely slaying them as I type.


----------



## pierboy01 (Jun 2, 2010)

We were at Blind Faith and Pacific Sharav Saturday night. Caught one Yellowfin and that was all we saw out of probably 6-8 boats all night. Tons of Blackfin but that was all.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

MaxP, thank you for the intel. It was spot on. We caught 9 yellowfins total, and 8 of them came from Blind Faith saturday between 5-10 pm. It was a good grade of fish too, 70-90#. Sea Spray and Lady D also caught them at Sharav trolling and livebaiting. We had to leave sharav and head to blind faith cause they were catching them and we couldn’t buy a bite there; it was a bit embarrassing. Funny how it works, but Lady D had not caught em, seen em, or marked em at Blind Faith so they moved to sharav and caught them. Right in front of us. We couldn’t catch them at sharav, so we moved to blind faith and caught them. Not sure how many those guys ended up with, but Sea Spray also caught a blue at Sharav before we got there. Born2run was also out there in the neighborhood. Not sure what they caught, but with the way they can fish they probably released 6 blue marlin and ran out of cooler space for tuna. 

Your info was spot on and hope you continue to share. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad you guys made it out and caught some fish. Saturday, the current dropped a little. The Intimidator has a facebook video about Sunday's trip. I wish i could see it because they were pulling the yellowfin in back to back. Looked like the trip of a lifetime. Summer Breeze 2 gaffed a big bull yesterday afternoon right before sunset. The tuna are still here in force.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

We tried but just didn’t have the range. We made it to the proteus and fished there and black hawk. We saw one tuna caught Saturday night at the proteus. Oh well maybe we will get em next time. Could of caught all the black fin you wanted at proteus.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks for the info Max B Blind Faith was going off like I've never seen the Yellowfin busting all night long everywhere chasing flying fish we were able to catch 8 Yellowfin and bring back lost several bigger ones that we could not turn awesome awesome trip and thank you for the info I'll post a report later on all on poppers


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

At times the whole school of yellowfin will roll exposing their side to the moon light. It lights up the water all around the ship. Really cool and frustrating to see. My guess is that as long as the loop current is hitting us or an eddy, the tuna will stick around


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes it was cool they would roll with there sickles sticking up out of water


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

My experience at the Proteus has been if there are plentiful BFT the YFT can be found, but deep. Always seems that we have to use weighted lines to 300’ in order to hook up the YFT or big eye. Tight Lines.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

Was on overnighter last Monday, started at ram powell, no luck, moved to Blackhawk, plenty of blackfin but never saw or hooked a yellow, moved west, got a 90lb yellow after daylight then ran out of ballyhoo, got some barrelfish on way in, where was I in relation to the above rigs? Water was smooth as glass.


----------

